# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request] The Godfather Wallpaper

## R0w4n

I've search most of the web for a good looking "The Godfather" wallpaper..
But I could't find one that I liked  :Frown: 

So Im asking one of you guys to make one, if you don't mind  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Rep will be rewarded! (For everyone who makes a good attempt!  :Big Grin: ) 
*My request is simple, the picture must atleast contain:*

The Godfather logo

Don Michael Corleone (Al Pacino)

In a position like this: http://images.psxextreme.com/wallpap...dfather-01.jpg (Really like this picture, its just to small, i really just want the picture of al pacino like that  :Stick Out Tongue: )
BW Version: The Godfather 02 BW version by ~astayoga on deviantART
The picture *must also be 1440 x 900*!

*Preview:

*

Just a quick thing I made for myself, while I hoped someone would make me a more awesom one  :Smile: 

I would appreaciate if someone could get a colored picture of Al Pacino, with his hands put together, like on the picture  :Smile: 
- side note: the quote does not have to be there  :Smile: 

Yours faithfully
Jenack

----------


## [Kronus]

Ill start working on it, do you have any specific locations of the logo and Al? It would help me

----------


## R0w4n

> Ill start working on it, do you have any specific locations of the logo and Al? It would help me


Yea I posted some links.. (see the topic again)
But the colored version is only available, if you copy it off the old movie posters (seen on Imdb and stuff like that) and Im not very good with light adjusting  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Hey Jenack!,*

*Nice wallpaper i would rate it. 7.5/10 =D* 
_Good enough for you?_

----------


## R0w4n

I don't want a rate, I need you to make me a batter one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gawdlaw

*noooo.. .... !*

----------


## Apartment Wolf

working on it

----------


## R0w4n

Can't wait!  :Stick Out Tongue:  That movie is epic!
+Rep'ing as motivation! xP

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Sorry not very good if you dont like it I can start again pic was so hard to find lol

----------


## Gawdlaw

*i dont think this render looks nice on the black background.*

----------


## Whodini

That render simply wasnt rendered well enough and the colors clash anyways... the Black n White one is best imo

----------


## Apartment Wolf

OK redoing it on white tommorow i just thought he wanted black Godfather theme and if youd seen the orginal pic you'd know how hard it was to render ^^

----------


## R0w4n

Yea it's pretty hard, but that was something that even I could have done, atleast I think.
Im looking for awesomness, something to blow me away, I love this movie and I would like a cool wallpaper to remind it!  :Smile:

----------


## sheepking

My try:



Edit: And yeh, I took the old Godfather and yeh, I wrote "Kill Noobs" on the wallpaper

----------


## Itazuki

Well.. at work again and i'm bored.. here ye go.




Made a new version of the WP, changed Al's shadows to be more.. visible. i dig it more then the original one i made  :Smile: 




Third attempt... :3 dig this more then any of those!  :Big Grin: 






EDIT: Oh damn.. didn't see those shitty marks beneath Pacino >;O sec, fixing
EDIT2: Fixd. Tell me if ye like it and i'll remove da Text >:3

----------


## MysterioussouL

stock providing credits / stock credits to toxicity12

----------


## R0w4n

Woha! AWESOM! I LIKE THEM!!  :Big Grin: 

Itazuki & MysterioussouL , gonna settle with either one of them or a mix of them!  :Big Grin:  I like Itazuki's render (screen 2) but MysterioussouL made a AWESOM logo + effect!  :Big Grin: 

Make a mix between them! :P

_edit:

and lose the quote, I don't like it being there.
_

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Your giving mssoul credit for smudging my work O.o and putting a black and white filter on it.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Your giving mssoul credit for smudging my work O.o and putting a black and white filter on it.


not whole your work ur render wasn't looking good  :Big Grin:  so i smudged it and made it black and white because saw not anymore work from you for it (sorry) but anyway x3 rep for using your stock  :Big Grin:  ty for stock

----------


## Apartment Wolf

np lol just thought you were trying to slyly steal it, its cool use it and gl =]

----------


## Narudan

Seriously if you didn't like Toxis or the one you made i can't understand whats better in Myterious one, he didn't do much^^

----------


## Itazuki

heh, the quote was a simple joke  :Wink: 
and the picture of Al was a real pain to do :S 
Couldn't find a decent pic of him, so i had to take it from a random poster..
* BAD QUALITY POSTER! *

Removed the Quote since ye liked the image.

UPDATED ->

----------


## R0w4n

> Your giving mssoul credit for smudging my work O.o and putting a black and white filter on it.





> Seriously if you didn't like Toxis or the one you made i can't understand whats better in Myterious one, he didn't do much^^


No I'm not  :Frown:  I said:




> Woha! AWESOM! I LIKE THEM!! 
> 
> Itazuki & MysterioussouL , gonna settle with either one of them or a mix of them!  I like Itazuki's render (screen 2) but MysterioussouL made a AWESOM logo + effect! 
> 
> Make a mix between them! :P



I like Itazuki's render and I like MysterioussouL's Logo + effect!

_edit:
So now im cutting his render and the logo + effect and putting it together and using that! THANKS! :P Gonna add rep to EVERYONE_LOL!1 



Just what I wanted xP
_

----------


## Apartment Wolf

everyone :P lol you said you were gona rep for motivation = no rep 
now your going to rep everyone = no rep
I dont mind its just easier to say im not gona rep you tox12 your a n00b :P

----------


## JamesHetfield

Awesome Wallpaper Mysterioussoul  :Wink:

----------


## R0w4n

> everyone :P lol you said you were gona rep for motivation = no rep 
> now your going to rep everyone = no rep
> I dont mind its just easier to say im not gona rep you tox12 your a n00b :P


Dude.. Relax? Could't give more out those 24 hours.. I'm sorry I forgot to return and give you rep, as you "obvious" need it. Please don't beg like that, makes people disrespect you.  :Smile: 

+Rep to ToxiNub. _(Need to spread)_

----------


## project anthrax

its ok seems like there could be more in it

----------


## The Godfather himself

Hey Guys would u kindly make some Wallpaper but this time with Don Vito Corleone? I would really appreciate that  :Wink: 
I thougt about a wallaper like this picture, but even at 1440x900 thanks everybody  :Wink:

----------

